# NetGear WGT624 Wireless Router/Airport Extreme problem



## Tennisplayer (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi all,I am new to this Forum as of today and hope someone out there has an answer for me about my problem.I have a NetGear WGT624 V3 Wireless Router and a 15" Aluminum PowerBook and they do not talk to each other via Wireless.The PowerBook sees my NetGear Network and asks for a Password,which I try and try to supply and to no avail.I have checked with NetGear(Via India) and have no solution so far.The PowerBook connects easily Via Ethernet,but,wanting to work in the Backyard I really need to get this thing talking(very long Ethernet Cable!).Any help will be most appreciated.


----------



## gsahli (Jun 6, 2006)

My Netgear expects a hexadecimal key instead of the password. Could that be your issue?
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106250


----------



## Tennisplayer (Jun 7, 2006)

Gashli,thx for reply...When I try to connect I am propted to enter my Password,I have  choices ,a password 1st,2nd is a WEP Password.I put in the $ and then my 8 digit WEP Key.I press enter and the same message appears  saying that this is not correct.The Netgear support wants me to go into my Router and make changes(which I have done) and still it does not work.My PowerBook sees my  NetGear Network fine and clear.Still confused.


----------



## gsahli (Jun 7, 2006)

This is what worked for me - I generated the hexadecimal WEP key on the Mac, and I have used only the hexadecimal key on the router and all computers since then.


----------



## pinkylbh3 (Jun 7, 2006)

Try to simplify the problem... reset your router (like it describes in the manual). This switches off encryption and MAC authorization, etc. Get that connection to work, and then add the security features you want.

Eddie


----------

